# American Embroidery Supply Offers Robison-Anton Super Brite Polyester Thread



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For a durable thread with a super bright shine, Robison-Anton Super Brite Polyester® has a high tensile strength with a sheen similar to rayon. Offered by American Embroidery Supply, this thread is 120 denier two-ply 40-weight thread that is designed to work with an 11.75 needle. 

Super Brite Polyester is color fast and holds up to everyday wear and tear and laundering. Thread colors can be matched to 450 Pantone® licensed colors so you can accommodate logo colors for any client. It comes in two sizes: a king-size spool that contains 5,500 yards and a mini-king spool that holds 1,000 meters of thread. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of stabilizers, scissors, snips, and clips. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 678-401-7160; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

